
Random sample of 400,000 Twitter accounts, with metadata - jonbruner
https://github.com/jonbruner/twitter-analysis
======
jonbruner
In 2013 I wrote an article called "Tweets Loud and Quiet"
([https://www.oreilly.com/ideas/tweets-loud-and-
quiet](https://www.oreilly.com/ideas/tweets-loud-and-quiet)) based on a
surprising realization: the median Twitter account has one follower, and the
median active account has 61 followers.

In order to write the article, I compiled metadata from a random sample of
roughly 400,000 Twitter accounts. The entire sample is now available in this
GitHub repo.

Although it's almost four years old now, I get requests for access to the
dataset on an almost weekly basis. It's no longer a contemporary snapshot of
Twitter usage patterns, but it supports interesting research on social
dynamics.

